# Rumor Thread



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It seems like this forum is a little dead this year, so instead of sitting around waiting for people to start new threads about who's getting picked by who and when, I'm just going to start this thread. Post in here every piece of information about trades and promises you come across.

I guess to get it started.

Wiz are shopping the #5 pick. Possible destinations are the Mavs who want Jordan Hill and then the teams who want Steph Curry, namely the Knicks, Raptors, and Warriors.

Thunder will take on some Detroit salaries to get the #15 pick and draft Mullens.

Knicks are interested in buying a pick towards the end of the first round to take Jack McClinton. Possible picks are #28 (Minnesota), #25 (OKC if they acquire the #15), #26 (Chicago).

T-Wolves have promised to take Tyreke Evans at #6 and shut him down after the June 3rd group workout. They're bringing in Derozan for a workout, but he's probably just a backup plan.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Curry at #5??? People are crazy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blair's been discovered to have arthritic knees. Draft stock taking a hit right about NOW!!!! He's had ACL surgery on both knees in high school, WOW!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah I heard that too. His height was already an issue (although his wingspan negated a lot of the negatives) and now he has bad knees? Definitely smart to come out this year, but his stock could take a huge hit.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I can def. see how the knee thing can be a concern but how come no one points out that he just played through 2 yrs of college ball, and his knees were fine?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well teams are looking at the long term impact of arthritic knees.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TJ Ford made it though 2 years at Texas fine, but that train wreck of a back eventually caught up to him. He's missed essentially an entire season of games in his career so far and he's only 26. Not to mention the limited minutes and limited starts. 82 games is a hell of a lot different than 32 games, and everyone knows that knees are the absolute WORST injury that a post player can have. Just picture Bill Walton and Ralph Sampson sitting on the bench with those huge ice blocks wrapped around their knees; should be easy to picture since that's how they spent most of their careers.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I wonder just how far Blair drops. I have a feeling it'll be real far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2009/news/story?id=4241855



Scottie Reynolds likely to pull out of the draft. 



The knee issue for Blair is huge. He could see a tumble on draft night.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That really sucks for Blair. His stock was supposed to rising too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2009/news/story?id=4241929



Ricky Rubio is looking for DKV Joventut to lower his buyout, or else he may consider staying in Spain another season. His family claims it's not proportional with what he actually makes and they are hoping if Rubio were to terminate his contract it would lower the buyout price.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> TJ Ford made it though 2 years at Texas fine, but that train wreck of a back eventually caught up to him. He's missed essentially an entire season of games in his career so far and he's only 26. Not to mention the limited minutes and limited starts. 82 games is a hell of a lot different than 32 games, and everyone knows that knees are the absolute WORST injury that a post player can have. Just picture Bill Walton and Ralph Sampson sitting on the bench with those huge ice blocks wrapped around their knees; should be easy to picture since that's how they spent most of their careers.


good post, 

The fact that he has alot of weight on him for his size will be alot of for his knees too handle, so i can definitely see the cause for concern and his stock taking a hit. I just think ACL tears are usually contact or a twisting type injury, as opposed to things like stress fractures or certain back problems which mostly are chronic type injuries due to wear and tear. But you make a great point considering his size on those knees. I just think the verdict shouldn't be out yet, but with this news it's inevitable his draft position takes some sort of hit.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Milwaukee is very high on Jeff Teague at #10.

Austin Daye is running around saying that he has a top 20 promise. It's not Detroit at #15.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

My favourite rumour of the day is Boston trading for #2. The only thing I can imagine is their backcourt for Memphis' crap (the three stooges, Darko, Marko, and Bucko) and #2. Of course, if it's Rondo, Giddens, Walker expiring deals, and cash for #2, Conley and Marko I guess I could live with it.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I doubt Blair drops beyond Chicago, if ever.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, if that Milwaukee rumor is true, Teague shot up the board big time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Did J.Johnson pull out of the draft?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> Wow, if that Milwaukee rumor is true, Teague shot up the board big time.


If they are that would have to mean that Rubio, Jennings, Flynn and Curry would all be gone by 10, cause i cant imagine them taking teague over any of them. Im still praying that Hill falls past washington at 5 cause if he does i can see him falling to Milwaukee


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, the Boston rumour well is heating up. Ainge recently waived off talk of getting Rondo inked to an immediate extension, saying that there was plenty of time to get it done. It's looking more and more like he's going to be selling high on Rondo. Whether in a package with Ray for a max player or to a team at the top of the draft for Tyreke I'm not sure yet. (Though I imagine he's dreaming of raiding the Hornets for CP3.)

EDIT: Here's the actual quote (third page of an article devoted to Austin Daye, son of a former Celtic).



> The Celtics have until the end of October to work out a contract extension with guard Rajon Rondo. Rondo is under contract next season, but if he is not given an extension before the season begins, he will be a restricted free agent in 2010. Because of his play in the postseason, Rondo went from being a good free agent in 2010 to a marquee one that teams might try to be creative about acquiring if he's not locked up. The 23-year-old averaged 16.9 points, 9.7 rebounds, and 9.8 assists in the playoffs. "I'm not going to talk about contract extensions right now," Celtics president Danny Ainge said. "It's not a priority right now. We have until the end of October."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dont know much about Casspi, but he's doing well in the workouts. Absolutely destroyed Daye, could be moving up.

Mullens definitely has a promise.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck claims that the Celtics will be in the feeding frenzy next summer. Funny thing is, if they keep Rondo they can't make a major signing. Hmmm...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think Meeks has gotten a promise.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> I think Meeks has gotten a promise.


I feel the same way about Taj Gibson.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope Blair tumbles all the way to 21. The Hornets could use his toughness in the post off the bench.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

From what I've read today he's gonna get taken by the Bulls at #16.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

IF they dont trade their picks, which is looking very likely.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Supposedly Brockman has a promise also...hasn't worked out for anybody.

Grizz down to Thabeet(scouts choice), Curry(Hollins), and Rubio (Wallace)....according to Ric Bucher.

Heisley will be trying until probably well into the raft to trade up for Griffin.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It'll probably happen, but they'd need to give more than the other first rounder. I suppose if you they were willing to eat Bootsy Randolph or B-****ty the Clippers would be more amenable.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Grizz down to Thabeet(scouts choice), Curry(Hollins), and Rubio (Wallace)....according to Ric Bucher.


I will laugh, and laugh, and laugh some more if Curry goes that high.

btw, a team is smart to promise Brockman. he came on really strong this past season. after looking like a guy who'd just be a bruiser in college, it's nice to see him develop into a workhorse.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TM said:


> I will laugh, and laugh, and laugh some more if Curry goes that high.


I'm assuming that they'd be swapping picks with Sacramento if they were going for Curry, who is probably the best fit for Mayo.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Supposedly Brockman has a promise also...hasn't worked out for anybody.


Yeah, but that could be from a team in the second round.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i would also lmao if the grizz pick curry. raptors have the 9th pick and i don't want them touching curry at all. if i was going for a point it'd be rubio, and evans(can't teach size).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually Curry to the griz makes a lot of sense. They will trade him to the Knicks.

Clark has a promise at 14 (Suns) and Daye at 18 (Wolves). Also Meeks to Denver at 34, and Brockman to Detroit or Portland btw the 33 to 39 range. All rumors btw.


----------

